
Ask HN: What’s the best to find a mentor in the tech field? - leyth
What’s the best way to find a mentor for someone who’s trying to get into the tech seen?<p>I am set to graduate in one year with a B.Sc. degree in Application Development.<p>I have bunch of questions and I need someone to guide me.
======
brudgers
The way to find a tech industry mentor in the industry is to go work in the
industry. Keep in mind that professors can also be mentors and a person need
not have only one mentor because different people have different areas of
expertise and networks and opinions.

For what it is worth, most of the time answers to questions are not a
substitute for experience. If I asked you, "What is your school like?" the
answer would not give me anywhere near the knowledge of an actual visit and a
visit would not give me anywhere near the knowledge of actually enrolling.
Knowing something "in your bones" is different from knowing it in your head.

If you really want to find a mentor in the field right now, go out and meet
people in the field face to face and be very respectful of their time. Maybe
you won't get a mentor in the next year, but you will develop valuable skills
that will serve you later when seeking mentors.

Good luck.

~~~
leyth
Thank you, that was a thorough response.

------
rf15
>I have bunch of questions and I need someone to guide me.

I do not know your specific questions, but: You usually have to walk the way
yourself and research stuff yourself. Most of the questions can probably be
answered by googling and finding Stackoverflow/etc. answers. Most guiding help
can also be acquired that way.

For the more complex issues there's of course always Ask HN and others, as
you've already figured out.

------
tomtompl
Are you prepared to pay or you need to find pro bono one?

~~~
leyth
I am not sure if I have to means to pay for a mentor at this point.

~~~
tomtompl
Are you sure you need mentor though?

I mean there's a lot of developers who didn't even attend to any University
and they become very successful.

You have whole internet to learn from

~~~
leyth
And they probably had good mentors or someone who guided them through the
process...I think.

~~~
tomtompl
not everyone, I am self-learned, I worked in different countries, never had
problems with finding and keeping a job

